# Electrical Problem



## Kevin Puddington (Aug 13, 2013)

We have a 2013 RL316. Everything was working fine at hone when I packed up. Drove 90 miles to the campground, setup and noticed the panel on the microwave not lit up. Checked the breaker, it was OK but flipped it on and off. Then noticed the plugs in bathroom and kitchen not working. Flipped the breaker for them on and off several times. Still no power. I do have power to other outlets and appliances. Looks like 2 circuits not working.

Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Kevin Puddington said:


> We have a 2013 RL316. Everything was working fine at hone when I packed up. Drove 90 miles to the campground, setup and noticed the panel on the microwave not lit up. Checked the breaker, it was OK but flipped it on and off. Then noticed the plugs in bathroom and kitchen not working. Flipped the breaker for them on and off several times. Still no power. I do have power to other outlets and appliances. Looks like 2 circuits not working.
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?


There should be a plug somewhere in the camper with a ground fault receptacle in it. Probably in the bathroom.


----------



## Kevin Puddington (Aug 13, 2013)

I did check it and it has no power and is not tripped, but I thought about taking it apart to check. Limited tools at the campsite so will have to wait until I get home,thx for the suggestion.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Likely a loose wire. I will guess a neutral wire on the common buss located behind the converter.


----------



## Kevin Puddington (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info Andy, will give that a check


----------



## Kevin Puddington (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I popped of f the power panel cover and all connections seem ok, I noticed that the non functioning circuits were all on one side of the 50 amp circuit. So thought it might be the power pedestal that was the problem. I put the 30 amp adaptor on and connected to the power pedestal and everything now works. Guess I should be checking the power at the pedestal as part of the setup routine.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kevin Puddington said:


> Well I popped of f the power panel cover and all connections seem ok, I noticed that the non functioning circuits were all on one side of the 50 amp circuit. So thought it might be the power pedestal that was the problem. I put the 30 amp adaptor on and connected to the power pedestal and everything now works. Guess I should be checking the power at the pedestal as part of the setup routine.


I am going to assume you do not have a surge guard protector. This was one of the first things I added to protect my electrical system. When plugged in it runs a test to make sure everything is good with polarity, etc. Has a 2 min 16 sec time delay when first plugging in.


----------



## Kevin Puddington (Aug 13, 2013)

CaptFX4 said:


> Well I popped of f the power panel cover and all connections seem ok, I noticed that the non functioning circuits were all on one side of the 50 amp circuit. So thought it might be the power pedestal that was the problem. I put the 30 amp adaptor on and connected to the power pedestal and everything now works. Guess I should be checking the power at the pedestal as part of the setup routine.


I am going to assume you do not have a surge guard protector. This was one of the first things I added to protect my electrical system. When plugged in it runs a test to make sure everything is good with polarity, etc. Has a 2 min 16 sec time delay when first plugging in.
[/quote]


----------



## Kevin Puddington (Aug 13, 2013)

yep it is now on my shopping list, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

That's some good troubleshooting!


----------

